# 3020 clutch problem



## naandme (Aug 7, 2011)

I got the spark problem fixed but now I cant get the clutch to operate right. I push the pedal in and it still wont let me put it in a gear (grinds) I adjusted the pedal no luck any info on how to adjust the clutch would be a big help. Thanks


----------

